# 9/15 - What are you doing?



## lowavenger96 (Dec 8, 2004)

*Nothren mich open day forcast....*



*Saturday*

Sep 15







Showers Hi: *57°* Lo: *48°*


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

lowavenger96 said:


> *Nothren mich open day forcast....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I am hunting on the east side, where is Nothren?


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

lowavenger96 said:


> *Nothren mich open day forcast....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Good thing your a much more accurate shot then a weatherman.

This is what I show at www.weather.com for Grayling I figured it was a central location in the Norhthern Lower.

*Sat
Sep 15*







Sunny*71°*/51°10%


----------



## Rugerdog (Sep 19, 2005)

This is the weather for near where I'll be, Alpena...According to Accuweather.


*Saturday, Sep 15*








*High: 58 °F RealFeel®: 54 °F*
Cooler with sunshine



*Saturday Night, Sep 15*








*Low: 45 °F RealFeel®: 47 °F*
Mainly clear


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Rugerdog said:


> This is the weather for near where I'll be, Alpena...According to Accuweather.
> 
> 
> *Saturday, Sep 15*
> ...


 
Crap looks like I will be hunting east of me that day.

Fritz


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

From weather.com for the Traverse area.

Sep 15 Saturday
Mainly sunny. Highs in the low 70s and lows in the low 50s.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm sure none of those weather models will change in the next 9 days. :lol:


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Rugerdog said:


> This is the weather for near where I'll be, Alpena...According to Accuweather.
> 
> 
> *Saturday, Sep 15*
> ...


Are you smoking crack cocaine? :corkysm55


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Firemedic said:


> No, Andy. It's BYOMB....
> 
> Bring your own malt beverage! Sorry Mike, I had to!





Tecumseh said:


> Someone set me up and it was probably you. All I did was urinate and I get blamed with the stoppage. Yep, it was you wasn't it.
> 
> Ryan, I believe Joel already has the malted beverages chilled in the fridge waiting for me.


:SHOCKED: I think I am having second thoughts!!!!!


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

1wildchild said:


> :SHOCKED: I think I am having second thoughts!!!!!


In that case, I got dibs on the bed! Sorry about your luck Barb:lol:


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I heard the plunger ordeal is why you are camping this year! Whether or not I come up to camp will not make a difference to your sleeping quarters :lol:. I guess I gotta go. I can't really turn down Ryan Cooking for me, Joel cleaning my birds, Andy the water boy...and a host of others, how could I refuse?


----------



## lowavenger96 (Dec 8, 2004)

Steelheadfred said:


> Good thing your a much more accurate shot then a weatherman.
> 
> This is what I show at www.weather.com for Grayling I figured it was a central location in the Norhthern Lower.
> 
> ...


 
Nice.


----------



## lowavenger96 (Dec 8, 2004)

1wildchild said:


> I heard the plunger ordeal is why you are camping this year! Whether or not I come up to camp will not make a difference to your sleeping quarters :lol:. I guess I gotta go. I can't really turn down Ryan Cooking for me, Joel cleaning my birds, Andy the water boy...and a host of others, how could I refuse?


 
I prefer the term Beer boy......


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

1wildchild said:


> I heard the plunger ordeal is why you are camping this year! Whether or not I come up to camp will not make a difference to your sleeping quarters :lol:. I guess I gotta go. I can't really turn down Ryan Cooking for me, Joel cleaning my birds, Andy the water boy...and a host of others, how could I refuse?


 
ok, I see how it's gonna be. I heard some nice guy volunteered to give up a room and camp just so a special lady could have a bed and privacy. I hope you have been practicing shooting lately but, even so, I don't think anyone will be shooting your hat this year:yikes:


----------



## dogn4birdz (Aug 24, 2004)

Steelheadfred said:


> Crap looks like I will be hunting east of me that day.
> 
> Fritz


Nice job there Fred. "I WILL BE HUNTING EAST OF ME" is there 2 of you I pray not. Good luck at both places there Fritz


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

1wildchild said:


> I heard the plunger ordeal is why you are camping this year! Whether or not I come up to camp will not make a difference to your sleeping quarters :lol:. I guess I gotta go. I can't really turn down Ryan Cooking for me, Joel cleaning my birds, Andy the water boy...and a host of others, how could I refuse?





Tecumseh said:


> ok, I see how it's gonna be. I heard some nice guy volunteered to give up a room and camp just so a special lady could have a bed and privacy. I hope you have been practicing shooting lately but, even so, I don't think anyone will be shooting your hat this year:yikes:



This thread is hopelessly hijacked so I guess one more silly reply won't hurt.

Mike's clan is banished to the camper for unstated reasons.

If Barb decides_* not to attend*_ -her quarters will be offered to _*anyone*_ who is willing to pick up her dishwashing and housecleaning responsibilities. All previous arrangements are null and void


----------



## lowavenger96 (Dec 8, 2004)

NEMichsportsman said:


> This thread is hopelessly hijacked so I guess one more silly reply won't hurt.
> 
> Mike's clan is banished to the camper for unstated reasons.
> 
> If Barb decides_* not to attend*_ -her quarters will be offered to _*anyone*_ who is willing to pick up her dishwashing and housecleaning responsibilities. All previous arrangements are null and void


 
Jager can clean the dishes like he cleaned up the left over pizza from last yr...:lol:


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

lowavenger96 said:


> Jager can clean the dishes like he cleaned up the left over pizza from last yr...:lol:


 
Don't forget about the half-loaf of beer bread, that ended up coming back out twice as big as it was when it went down.


----------



## Rugerdog (Sep 19, 2005)

Continue the hijack...What time will folks be back to the cabin on Saturday? Will there pretty much always be someone there? 

I ask, cause I have no idea when I will roll in. If I'm into birds, I will hunt all day...

That said, I could be there at 1, too...If not a there, tell me which bar to go to I guess is the real question...


----------



## lowavenger96 (Dec 8, 2004)

Rugerdog said:


> Continue the hijack...What time will folks be back to the cabin on Saturday? Will there pretty much always be someone there?
> 
> I ask, cause I have no idea when I will roll in. If I'm into birds, I will hunt all day...
> 
> That said, I could be there at 1, too...If not a there, tell me which bar to go to I guess is the real question...


 
What bar there is the cabin bar...


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Rugerdog said:


> Continue the hijack...What time will folks be back to the cabin on Saturday? Will there pretty much always be someone there?
> 
> I ask, cause I have no idea when I will roll in. If I'm into birds, I will hunt all day...
> 
> That said, I could be there at 1, too...If not a there, tell me which bar to go to I guess is the real question...



Lon-

I will be back sometime around 3-3:30 to listen to the UM vs ND game and enjoy a cold beverage or three. If the weather is outlandishly warm, or there is a torrential downpour I will be back sooner. I am not planning on pushing too hard opening day as Jaeger has to get through the following 8 days...


----------



## Rugerdog (Sep 19, 2005)

Uh, _listen_ to the U-M ND game??


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Tecumseh said:


> ok, I see how it's gonna be. I heard some nice guy volunteered to give up a room and camp just so a special lady could have a bed and privacy.


Oh my goodness, Mike! I had no idea that you were such a chivelrous gentleman! Gosh I feel so bad about taking your room now....almost. 

Beer boy? Iced please, before I arrive! The babysitter thanks you.
Should be lots of fun, I can't wait!


----------



## Rugerdog (Sep 19, 2005)

1wildchild said:


> Oh my goodness, Mike! I had no idea that you were such a chivelrous gentleman! Gosh I feel so bad about taking your room now....almost.
> 
> Beer boy? Iced please, before I arrive! The babysitter thanks you.
> Should be lots of fun, I can't wait!


No, it won't be any fun at all.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Rugerdog said:


> Uh, _listen_ to the U-M ND game??



Yeah it will be Beckman and Brandstatter for me. 
My TV only gets one channel and it is not the UM or the Lions.

Theres a bar exactly a mile from my driveway, but over the last 10 years since I have owned my place I only watch games when the weather is crappy. 
Something nice about sitting on the deck, savoring the late summer/early fall weather, while sitting back drinking a brew....


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

NEMichsportsman said:


> Yeah it will be Beckman and Brandstatter for me.


How can you listen to those two jackasses without either throwing up or shooting your stereo?


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

NEMichsportsman said:


> Something nice about sitting on the deck, savoring the late summer/early fall weather, while sitting back drinking a brew....


.......with golfball-sized acorns pelting you furiously from above, rendering you unconscious.

Gentlemen and lady, don't forget your hard hat!


----------



## Rugerdog (Sep 19, 2005)

My God, took me long enough, I'm usually bouncing off the walls in like, June...But just now, at this very moment, I became...

*Very 
Fired-Up
For Saturday
(the 15th)
!!!*


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

I just started getting jonesed up recently as well. Probably a few weeks into the craving and now I am sitting up re-reading a bunch of thread at 230am


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Not that it ever changes but the long-term weather forecast is looking awsome: 
Next Friday (the site I checked didn't have Saturday's forecast yet) has high's in the lower 60's for the area of the NL that I'll be. 
If that forcast holds and we can manage to avoid torrential rain, I'll be in the woods all day...


----------



## fivegunner (Apr 28, 2003)

I`ll be up north of Whitecloud walking in the woods!


----------



## dogn4birdz (Aug 24, 2004)

Well I will be blessing the Wolverine State, with my presence. I have my best black t-shirt laid out and ironed, and most of my upland gear had been gone through and packed. I have to load the kennel and the cooler is set just waiting on ice. I'm ready, this is my warm up run before I take my vacation. I am hoping to gain some useful knowledge meet some people and in general have fun.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

dogn4birdz said:


> Well I will be blessing the Wolverine State, with my presence. I have my best black t-shirt laid out and ironed, and most of my upland gear had been gone through and packed. I have to load the kennel and the cooler is set just waiting on ice. I'm ready, this is my warm up run before I take my vacation. I am hoping to gain some useful knowledge meet some people and in general have fun.







Where will you be hunting?


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm going to cave in :yikes:and go out.

Went up saturday NW central part of state to work dogs with Vance.
Lots of Woodcock & some grouseno family groups.
All birds were in or on the edge of water.

He asked if I was going hunting next saturday, said probaly not as I thought the woods would be full of guys. He said he dosen't see many in his spots.
Told him I would let him know.
Thinking about it on the way home, thought it would be good to get out and work the dogs again anyway, then remebered I left my training bag in his truck, called him back and told him I'd be there next saturday morning.


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

dogn4birdz said:


> Well I will be blessing the Wolverine State, with my presence. I have my best black t-shirt laid out and ironed, and most of my upland gear had been gone through and packed. I have to load the kennel and the cooler is set just waiting on ice. I'm ready, this is my warm up run before I take my vacation. I am hoping to gain some useful knowledge meet some people and in general have fun.


loser-


----------



## rabbott (Dec 8, 2005)

looking for birds, working on cabin, etc. etc.


----------



## dogn4birdz (Aug 24, 2004)

NEMichsportsman said:


> Where will you be hunting?


 
From my pick-up. You can road hunt in Michigan right? I will probably be given Glenn a tutorial.


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

dogn4birdz said:


> I will probably be given Glenn a tutorial.


Is that code?


----------



## Fishnmachine (Feb 21, 2006)

northren ontario golf/fish/birds till the 18th like every year


----------



## dogn4birdz (Aug 24, 2004)

FieldWalker said:


> Is that code?


Only time will tell. I'm quite confident I will not use the words Glenn and I'd hit that, in the same sentence. Maybe as a question like: I'd hit that wouldn't you Glenn? that actually would be a rhetorical question though I believe from what I hear.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

dogn4birdz said:


> Only time will tell. I'm quite confident I will not use the words Glenn and I'd hit that, in the same sentence. Maybe as a question like: I'd hit that wouldn't you Glenn? that actually would be a rhetorical question though I believe from what I hear.


Does rhetorical = stupid? Then yes!


Cameras everyone....don't forget the cameras!


----------



## dogn4birdz (Aug 24, 2004)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> Does rhetorical = stupid? Then yes!
> 
> 
> Cameras everyone....don't forget the cameras!


are you planning on strking a pose?


----------



## paradise (Jan 30, 2003)

This is the first year I am waiting for the woodcock opener the following week. Good luck to all on the 15th.


----------



## rlandhc (Mar 9, 2005)

I'll be in the woods in the AM letting the dogs work... carrying the gun so I can prune leaves when the birds get up. Pulling boats in the afternoon and baiting for bears for the following weekend.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

I don't know about you guys, but I'm pretty excited to get a greasy breakfast before the hunt tomorrow.:chillin:


----------



## Rugerdog (Sep 19, 2005)

GVSUKUSH said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I'm pretty excited to get a greasy breakfast before the hunt tomorrow.:chillin:


Speaking of you, and your suggestions, and me being fat...

I got my Pella strap vest in the mail the other day. Can you say "fat guy in a little coat"? I expect the 20% restocking fee they are charging me to come from you, sir...

I'll stick with my Camelbak, thank-you very much.

Everyone be safe, and stick it to those little brown bastards! They have been asking for it!


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Rugerdog said:


> Speaking of you, and your suggestions, and me being fat...
> 
> I got my Pella strap vest in the mail the other day. Can you say "fat guy in a little coat"? I expect the 20% restocking fee they are charging me to come from you, sir...
> 
> ...


Well, how fat are you? :lol: It's got no less than 10 different straps to adjust for a comfy fit!


----------



## gab (Jun 14, 2005)

On my way out the door within the hour to head north. Will get in one final pregame tuneup for the dogs this afternoon, and then it's let the games begin. Game plan already mapped out for the AM hunt and we'll play it by ear in the PM. Good luck all. Be safe, shoot straight and most of all, enjoy.


----------



## Rugerdog (Sep 19, 2005)

It looks good on you, Kush...I dunno...It was more short, than anything.

I'm all torso (6-1, with a 30" inseam)...The game bag sat between my shoulder blades...Hard to explain.

Plus, I hate velcro...And those 20 straps...18 of them get in the way...And no transmitter pockets...


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

LOL.. I love the poll... "too hot" my frigid white *****......it's 46 here, and it was forcasted to get as low as 29 tonight! so it's not too hot. It might be wet or too windy, but that won't slow me down too much. I will be out for an all day assault!! I will post pics if I have any worth posting.


----------

